# Wondering about sheep



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Well, my little sister and I have been wanting to get some sheep. I don't think we will anytime soon, but we want to be prepared for when we do.
So I have several questions for any of you that know sheep.

1. What basics should we know before getting sheep?

2. What should we know before keeping sheep and goats together? Like mineral requirements, parasites, grazing and browsing, etc.

3. What breeds of sheep (standard or miniature) are triple-purpose: meat, milk, and wool? If you have them, what do you think of them?

4. We're very interested in the Tunis breed because they are supposed to have tasty meat, nice wool, and lots of milk. What do you know about them? Also, have any of you heard about the miniature Tunis? I've seen them mentioned in one or two places, but haven't found much info or any current breeders.

5. Are there any good sheep forums? Which is the best?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I don't know sheep very well but I do know they can't have copper so you need to watch the feed and minerals.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I personally... don't know much... about sheep.... but...I do know... a couple of things.... I do agree with Roger....sheep can't have copper like goats.... so you have to be very careful.... 

Remember... that sheep have some of the same diseases as goats.... so if they have CL ect... I'd be wary....and very careful there.... :wink:


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

send a message to Chi Chi from this forum. She got a bunch of sheep earlier this year & may be able to answer some of your questions. She has an awesome forum at: http://operationhomestead.blogspot.com/ that you can follow up on her animals also.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

OMG I HATE SHEEP lol

they are just DUMB! But the babies are cute, and if you spend lots of time with them you can make them super friendly. I used to raise sheep.

They CANT have copper, they will die....so you would have to make sure they dont get any!

I raised mine for meat, so I really dont know much, except the diet we gave ours to make the nice and bulky


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

1. What basics should we know before getting sheep? 
We just started with sheep in Aug but did a lot of research prior to getting ours- mainly what breed would work best for us and our climate. FOr example our sheep are a cross between Soay and icelandics. They shed instead of being sheared, we don't need to dock their tails and our bred for hardiness. They mature fast so you can send them to freezer camp before winter-cutting down on cost.[color]

2. What should we know before keeping sheep and goats together? Like mineral requirements, parasites, grazing and browsing, etc.

Our sheep and goats are seperate. The sheep have horns and the goats don't. The goats are spoiled the sheep seem above that. Our sheep eat alot- they mowed down most of their pasture and we had to move them into our back yard with eletric netting fence. We have loose mineral and people have already posted- sheep can't have the cooper in the goat mineral or feed.
3. What breeds of sheep (standard or miniature) are triple-purpose: meat, milk, and wool? If you have them, what do you think of them?
Our sheep are on the smaller side which makes them more managable. They are still a hand full to do hoofs and vacinate. I love their size- couldn't imagine anything bigger.
4. We're very interested in the Tunis breed because they are supposed to have tasty meat, nice wool, and lots of milk. What do you know about them? Also, have any of you heard about the miniature Tunis? I've seen them mentioned in one or two places, but haven't found much info or any current breeders.

I don't know much about this breed

5. Are there any good sheep forums? Which is the best?
I have yet find one- the best help I have had has been here even for my other animals._________________


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone - thanks Chi Chi! Great answers. That is too bad that you haven't found a good sheep forum. TGS has been so extremely useful for me in caring for the goats.

Laura, I agree, the babies are adorable. They have the most innocent, silly, gentle faces! I've heard again and again that they are dumb, but it hasn't daunted me - yet. I doubt if it will ever daunt my sister. She just loves sheep.  We'll see! Like I said, I don't think we'll be getting them anytime soon. But I wasn't prepared for the goats; I just jumped into it. I want to be prepared well in advance this time!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Sometimes though it was a good thing that they were dumb lol. Hope you get some, but make surethey are super cute!

Then take lots of baby pics!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I will! :thumb: I hope they are smarter than rabbits. We lost a litter of newborn bunnies today.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I saw, IM SO SORRY 

Some just dont know how to take care of babies, my bunny ate her babies, so I know the feeling.

Sheep have a pretty good motherly instinct, but again, it just depends. Mine were really friendly, and loved people, most dont unless you spend lots of time with them


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

If you want meat, go with a type of hair sheep so you don't have to worry about shearing. I have one hair and one wool sheep. I keep Moose brushed so he doesn't mat during the summer and hubby helps clip Baa Baa to keep him cool.
I give mine Garlic Barrier once a month (goats too) and have never had problems with bottle jaw or bad worm problems. You can use Ivermec just like the goats.
Mine get a sheep block plus I keep goat minerals up a tree the goats have to jump on a wooden spool to get to. Sheep won't jump up on things. I had to teach Moose to walk up stairs but Baa Baa won't touch them. Moose only does it if I call him and show him a treat. :greengrin: He's rotten. 
Moose is very smart. Baa Baa not so much. They wag their tails when they are happy and do a funny little jump up and down happy dance. Moose is also better leash trained than the goats.
I feed Goat and Sheep DQ by producers pride. It has no copper but it does have AC I just have to provide the goats with minerals of their own.
Put ACV in the water. If you do wool sheep, it makes it easier to shear. If you do meat, it makes it taste better. Not such a strong taste.
Let me know if you need some more help. I love my guys and am happy to help.

Gina


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

> Some just dont know how to take care of babies, my bunny ate her babies, so I know the feeling.


We have had that happen too. That is awful.
I might give up on rabbits if it weren't for the babies' IRRESISTIBLE funny cuteness!



> Sheep have a pretty good motherly instinct, but again, it just depends. Mine were really friendly, and loved people, most dont unless you spend lots of time with them


Well, my little sister will have no problem spending time with them! She does with the goats already!

Gina - thanks so much for all the info! That's so cute about the "funny little jump up and down happy dance"! Awwww!
Garlic Barrier...does that completely prevent sheep worms, or just help?


----------

